# applying for study visa



## Jatinder

hi,

I am new to this forum..want to share what i am going through

I applied for my student visa on 6th June 2011. My file reached Australian Embassy,New Delhi on 7th June 2011.Now i am waiting for the next step.

Waiting for interview call...please help me in that...can anybody please tell me what all do they ask..

and how much is the processing time these days?????


----------



## Stefano

*Processing time for student visas*



Jatinder said:


> hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum..want to share what i am going through
> 
> I applied for my student visa on 6th June 2011. My file reached Australian Embassy,New Delhi on 7th June 2011.Now i am waiting for the next step.
> 
> Waiting for interview call...please help me in that...can anybody please tell me what all do they ask..
> 
> and how much is the processing time these days?????


Hi there,

Try immi.gov.au -> Students > More information for students > Standard processing time for Student Visas

Good luck!


----------



## DEVPADDA

HELLO JATINDER I HAD ALSO APLCIED MY CASE ON 23 OF MA BUT I DIDNT GET ANY MAIL OR ANY INFO FRM THT SIDE HV U GOT ANY THING FROM AHC . N IF U WAN 2 KNW HW MUCH IS THE PROCESSING TIME PLS TELL ME WT IS UR SUBCLASS OR WT STUDY UR GOING TO DO THNX B IN CONTACT THNX MATE HV A GUD DAY

I am new to this forum..want to share what i am going through

I applied for my student visa on 6th June 2011. My file reached Australian Embassy,New Delhi on 7th June 2011.Now i am waiting for the next step.

Waiting for interview call...please help me in that...can anybody please tell me what all do they ask..

and how much is the processing time these days?????[/QUOTE]


----------



## roop

*hi*



DEVPADDA said:


> HELLO JATINDER I HAD ALSO APLCIED MY CASE ON 23 OF MA BUT I DIDNT GET ANY MAIL OR ANY INFO FRM THT SIDE HV U GOT ANY THING FROM AHC . N IF U WAN 2 KNW HW MUCH IS THE PROCESSING TIME PLS TELL ME WT IS UR SUBCLASS OR WT STUDY UR GOING TO DO THNX B IN CONTACT THNX MATE HV A GUD DAY
> 
> I am new to this forum..want to share what i am going through
> 
> I applied for my student visa on 6th June 2011. My file reached Australian Embassy,New Delhi on 7th June 2011.Now i am waiting for the next step.
> 
> Waiting for interview call...please help me in that...can anybody please tell me what all do they ask..
> 
> and how much is the processing time these days?????


[/QUOTE]

Hey

I am very stressed as i applied evisa june 10 2011 and till now 23 july no query nothing , classes from monday am from india going for grad dipl in edu please advise how long cheers


----------



## philhewitt

Hey Guys,

how much do the Study visa's cost? Do you pick where and what you want to study and try and head out there? I'm unsure of everything really.


----------



## Stefano

philhewitt said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> how much do the Study visa's cost? Do you pick where and what you want to study and try and head out there? I'm unsure of everything really.


Hi there,

The student visa application fee is AUD$565 at the moment. For more information on how to apply for a student visa, steps to take to find a course you are interested in and advice, it would smart to contact one of the free agents that deals with the Australian Institutions. Most of them offer free advice and enrolment services into Australian colleges or universities. One of them is helloaussie dot com

Good luck


----------



## AdamK

Stefano said:


> Hi there,
> 
> it would smart to contact one of the free agents that deals with the Australian Institutions. Most of them offer free advice and enrolment services into Australian colleges or universities. One of them is helloaussie dot com
> 
> Good luck


Just a quick comment. ALL education agents supposed to provide free services as they are paid by the education providers. I would recommend you to keep a distance from agents charging you for the basic service. They should provide you all of their services for free, but unfortunately it is very rare.


----------



## Stefano

AdamK said:


> Just a quick comment. ALL education agents supposed to provide free services as they are paid by the education providers. I would recommend you to keep a distance from agents charging you for the basic service. They should provide you all of their services for free, but unfortunately it is very rare.


Very true! Agreed! Always look for agents that offer their services for free. In my opinion, in the education industry, in general, if an agent offers it's services for free it means that their business is well and they offer qualitative superior services because they don't experience that financial pressure that most agents that charge a fee for their services do.


----------



## man99999999

*Know these facts before comming to australia for higher education*

There are lot of different facts which are never told by the agents /IDP because

these people get a commission when they send someone to higher education in

AUS and believe me, the commission is usually your 1st semister tution fee.

1) If you're comming to this country make sure you have the complete tution fees

ie for all 4 semisters and your expenses around 1000$ per month (300-500$ room

rent, 200$ for food, 120$ public transport, 200$ for books / internet and other

stuff). [uni fees for 24 month(40,000$) + 24 month your expense (24000$)

equals 64000$ (if every thing goes as planned) (ie 30 LAKHS)

2) Do not think for a moment that you will get a job when you land here, no it

does not happen, People have tried and tried and failed. they finally end up doing

dish washing jobs / security guard jobs / taxi drivers jobs/ door to door sales

man jobs and most of them are either on commision basis or very heavily under

paid. Above all you can work only 20hrs / week and if you work more immigration

can deport you back to india.

3)Now the actual education part, you will have assignments and there is nobody

to help as in India. If you copy or referred to some books you need to let the

lecturer know about it, if you dont you will be failed in that unit as per plagarism.

Plz dont take this lightly as if you fail any unit you will have to pay around 3000$

do this unit again and give the exam. Now that means you will need to get a

extension on your student visa and that is another 500$ cost.

4) Now finally the for the grand finale, when you finish your course you wont be

able to apply for any graduate programs or campus placement type jobs as you

are not a permanent resident or Aus citizen. As companies would not like to invest

on a person who does not have a proper residency in this country. For getting a

permanent resident you need to have at least 8 bands in all sections in IELTS

which is very very hard and if you get a IELTS band 8 in all bands from India it is

not valid for applying for Permanent Residency. you can apply for permanent

residency if you have a band of 8 in all sections or if you have relative in AUS which

again has its types.
It is this very reason why even after completing MS in Electronic, telcom,

networking, Micro Elec, Civil you dont get a job in your field. Now applying for PR

is also an expensive, it costs around 2750$(1.3 lakhs Rs) to apply for one, You will

be asked to undergo a medical exam which costs around 300$(14000 Rs).

5) Fianlly Aus is not a racist country but Australians would prefer to work with

australian or brits and definetly not with indians or other people from asia. Its the

same sentiment we have too.

To sum it all up, its a gamble of 30 - 35 lakhs, with a winning percentage of 0%

until you have a some relative who can sponcer your PR or if you get 8 bands in all

sections as per the current rule. Aus gov will make all kinds of rule to make sure

you leave the country the day u finish education. No company will take you in.
Many indians have fallen in this trap and its their family who feel the brunt

financially.

All this things will be realised the day you enter Australia. The most important

being the number 4, the grand finale.

Now for the good part, If you want to just come here study with every thing paid

by your dad in India and would leave after the completion of the course with out

applying for PR or work, then its a very beautiful place to live in. Your thinking will

change, you will have lot of international exposure and you will miss this place for

rest of your life. Do make sure you visit New Zealand South Island(heaven on

earth).

Well for boys, Brothels, strip clubs, booze are legal, you can have them as much

you want but will cost $$$$ you though and you can pay all of them via your credit

card and you will get a "receipt". Its not a taboo as in India......

Now you have all the information, WELCOME TO AUSTRALIA....


----------



## AdamK

Hi man99999999,

It sounds very bitter. 

I know the immigration options have dramatically changed during the last couple of years, but that should not be the first thing motivating your studies.

Job opportunities are everywhere for open minded students. Call centers, constructions, hospitality, administration, freelancing and many more jobs are available for students even from India. Most of the time you even have advantage compare to other students as your English skills are high.

I highly recommend to come to study in Australia, if you can shift your focus from immigration purposes. As soon as you start to focus on positive things you will find an open minded employer to sponsor you.


----------



## man99999999

can you name some employers who would sponcer ??


----------



## Bear

I have to agree with AdamK. If you are here to study ficus on that. It IS possible to get sponsored and it's not about naming those employers it's about getting the right person for the job.
I was offered sponsorship by two separate companies. However those companies I really would have loved to work for did not - so I wasn't the right person for them. Just because you are qualified on paper does not guarantee a job. I have conducted interviews and can tell you there is s lit more to employing someone than the qualifications. Will you fit into the team? Will the work be such that will keep you interested and not want to move on? Will you be able to keep up with the pace? Will the pace be too sloe for you? Attitude is an important factor too.


----------



## Bear

I also spell very poorly on my iPhone! Sorry!


----------



## AdamK

man99999999 said:


> can you name some employers who would sponcer ??


I do not want to name any company as their sole decision to employ somebody and provide them sponsor visa. I have lot of hospitality connections and students with the right attitude and willingness to work are sponsored from restaurants through catering companies to event management organizations. Indians as well before you ask. 

In many cases the students were working for the company for a while and proved their skills and knowledge are worth the trouble for the employer to be sponsored instead of loosing them and train, test a new employee.


----------



## man99999999

then it would be better to get qualified in your home country and try to getsponsership from australian companies....no use in studying australia after spending 50K plus money on tution fees and ending up lining again for a sponsor ship, going by "teriary education on paper does not get you a job"


----------



## AdamK

man99999999 said:


> then it would be better to get qualified in your home country and try to getsponsership from australian companies....no use in studying australia after spending 50K plus money on tution fees and ending up lining again for a sponsor ship, going by "teriary education on paper does not get you a job"


To organize sponsorship with an Australian company from overseas is difficult and would end up with a similar story when the students are looking for sponsorship after 2 years of doing nothing or getting irrelevant work (experience). This is why you believe Australians are not sponsoring Indians.....etc. If you are already working a couple of month long for a company as a student after your studies you have more chance to get sponsored.


----------



## man99999999

AdamK said:


> To organize sponsorship with an Australian company from overseas is difficult and would end up with a similar story when the students are looking for sponsorship after 2 years of doing nothing or getting irrelevant work (experience). This is why you believe Australians are not sponsoring Indians.....etc. If you are already working a couple of month long for a company as a student after your studies you have more chance to get sponsored.


But no company wants to give a responsible job to a student who can only work for 20 hrs a week, other than call centers, 7-11, coles as sales rep, these companies dont sponser at the end of 2 yrs of education,bcz there is a salary criteria that comes in before they can sponser, for eg it has to be 49990$ per annum and above for the company to sponser


----------



## AdamK

man99999999 said:


> But no company wants to give a responsible job to a student who can only work for 20 hrs a week, other than call centers, 7-11, coles as sales rep, these companies dont sponser at the end of 2 yrs of education,bcz there is a salary criteria that comes in before they can sponser, for eg it has to be 49990$ per annum and above for the company to sponser


Data entry and manufacturing companies, hospitality and mining industry are just the top of the iceberg. All of them are able to sponsor.

You have to believe in you. I have been contacted from India to find a job for a prospective student. I told him it is close to impossible before he is here as the employer will make a decision based on his attitude, behavior ...etc. He is an IT professional with 7 years experience, but wants to know the hourly rate in the McDonald's. Why? He should not even think about jobs like that. No self confidence and lack of clear goal setting is the reason of bad feelings about not getting sponsorship opportunities. You have to work for it, but the possibilities are there.


----------



## man99999999

AdamK said:


> Data entry and manufacturing companies, hospitality and mining industry are just the top of the iceberg. All of them are able to sponsor.
> 
> You have to believe in you. I have been contacted from India to find a job for a prospective student. I told him it is close to impossible before he is here as the employer will make a decision based on his attitude, behavior ...etc. He is an IT professional with 7 years experience, but wants to know the hourly rate in the McDonald's. Why? He should not even think about jobs like that. No self confidence and lack of clear goal setting is the reason of bad feelings about not getting sponsorship opportunities. You have to work for it, but the possibilities are there.


but to come to australia one has to spend 15K $ to start with, and even he finishes his 2 yr course there is no way he can extend his visa, Most of the students come here after taking a big loan back in india and reason they try to get into any kind of job is that they dont want to put any pressure back home, not bcz they dont have confidence, Plz dont doubt their confidence, each and every student comes to australia with a risk / loan of 50 K AUD +, it will take atleast 20 years to earn in india for any one, and if he dosnt earn it in australia and go back to india its a financial disaster for any student....I am not trying to say bad about Aus education, I am just tryng to give them all the info they should know before they take the risk,


----------



## man99999999

But Indians you have to understand this, if you come to Aus as a student and spend more than 100,000 you have a 50 - 50 % chance of settling in this country, but if you take a boat and come to aus as a refugee you dont pay anything and on contrary you will be paid, will have food and housing for free and once you become PR apply any university, see the contrast.....


----------



## ibanez

Its not that there are no success stories. Its just very much skeptical. 50-50 is the game.
Wish all of us the very best ........


----------



## AdamK

man99999999 said:


> if you take a boat and come to aus as a refugee you dont pay anything and on contrary you will be paid, will have food and housing for free and once you become PR apply any university, see the contrast.....


Do not take me wrong, but you do not have a clue about being a refuge, nor I have. I was teaching African refugees for a while and their stories are different than just coming up with the idea to lets go to Australia as a refugee and we are going to a free university course easily (by the way it is not free). I do not think all of them has lost everything and all of their family had been killed, but I have heard stories from them I could not even believe.

To decide to take a loan to study in Australia is a bit different than running in a burning swamp with soldiers behind you want to kill everybody or be "lucky" and after your family has been killed a church takes you as a helper and when you have a chance to visit Australia as a representative, you apply for refugee status.

I was also teaching Indian students in colleges and was also an international student myself. I am not sure how do they finance their lifestyle, but many of them had no problem to live a high profile without working. I know the opposite side also, when the whole village put together everything to finance a better future dream in Australia through studying.

I still believe a prospective international student should choose a course which is interesting for him or her as immigration regulations can change easily. In the worst case scenario, they still have useful knowledge what they can take to another country and start a professional career there. Many countries are happy to recognize Australian qualifications and offer job opportunities.

Have a good qualification and work experience from Australia and the opportunities are limitless.


----------



## AdamK

man99999999 said:


> can you name some employers who would sponcer ??


I have recently find a list of jobs in demand. They are the best opportunities to get sponsored. Eligible 457 Visa Occupations | Visa for Australia | Australia and Visa


----------



## Boboa

I fully agree with AdamK. You need to believe in yourself and be creative. In the meaning you need to show the company you can add value. No company will sponsor a person if they are an average Joe. You need to be above average to make a cut. This means hard study to get excellent marks and excellent productivity at your workplace. 
Nothing to do if you are from India or the North Pole. Do you think a reputable company will employ you if you have a McDonalds experience on your resume? No. Companies are always looking for people with survival skills because business environment is tuff. And for company to survive it needs top notch employees who can and know how to get what the business needs.


----------



## ibanez

I completely agree


----------



## blueng

hhnnmm... good information...


----------



## Dexter

AdamK - opportunities are endless but you need to mention that student's opportunities are limited due to limitation of 20 hours per week (currently being changed to 40 hours per fortnight) as well as the fact that their visas are temporary. I used to be a student visa holder myself and I know how many companies would not even speak to me seriously due to that fact... If you don't believe it have a look at seek or careerone and check how many ads have a note "Permanent Residents/Australian Citizens only"


----------

